# Old School Striper fishing



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Someone posted this up on another site. Really cool vid. Got some old school surf fishing in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sQHQVCSuhg


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh the good old days. Very cool vid


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

How many guides did that guy have on his rod? Good Vid


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I love these old videos!


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

great video thanks for the post. I think the weight on that last fish is just a little over estimated lol


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That is fantastic.
I still have my grandfather's surf rod and Penn Squidder that is in the picture I am using for my avatar. (Yep, that's me in the sexy speedos!)
I think it is about an 8 footer, and has three guides.
Would guess that this video corresponds to about the same time that he was spending all of his free time fishing for stripers in the NJ surf.
I'll have to scan another great picture I still have on the wall of him and a couple of his stripers and post it to this thread.
Might even still have the big spindle that he used to use to take all of the braided dacron line off of his reels after every trip so that it would dry, instead of rotting on the reel.
Wonderful video.
Thanks!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Another real piece of fishing History filmed by Heilner www.callofthesurf.com [1920]. I count 3 guides on that rod. My 1950's Kingfisher has tip and 3 guides,is 80 inches and fits into a wood and metal butt piece. Paired with a Penn Squidder , it puts scales on the sand.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry www.thecallofthesurf.com


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

That was cool, it led me to see some other striper fishing videos.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

HStew said:


> Another real piece of fishing History filmed by Heilner www.callofthesurf.com [1920]. I count 3 guides on that rod. My 1950's Kingfisher has tip and 3 guides,is 80 inches and fits into a wood and metal butt piece. Paired with a Penn Squidder , it puts scales on the sand.


I just dug my grandfather's rod out of the closet, and it is actually 9'7" and has all of 2 guides plus the tip! Fiberglass top section, metal ferrul, fitted into a wooden and steel butt section. Turned wooden grips at either end of the reel seats and at the butt.
I think I remember my Dad telling me that he had it made for him as a present, because you can still make out "Kai Bjornsen" hand lettered on the rod. 
There is some other hand lettering on it that has long since faded to just bits and pieces of letters.
The reel is a Penn Surfmaster #200. 
He must have used it later in his life than I remember, because it actually has mono loaded on it. When did mono hit the scene? All I can remember him using when I was a kid was the braided dacron that he had to dry after each trip to Seaside Heights.
I think I may just have to take that reel apart, give it a cleaning and lube, and take it down to Hatteras this year and give it a couple of tosses.
And then raise a shot of Aquavit and a Miller 7oz in his honor!
Tom


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

tjbjornsen- In my March 1939 issue of Field and Stream there are lots of adds for dacron line along with adds for GUT leaders and the new MONOFILIMENT leaders that you don't have to soak. But I haven't seen any adds for mono line,though it must have been offered soon after. P.S. that squidding/surfcasting rod I mentioned is same type [as in 2 piece]with tip 80 inches and butt 28 inches = 9 foot tot.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I can still remember standing in his basement when I was 4 or 5 years old, which would have been in 1963-'64, and loving to get to turn the handle on the big wooden spool thing that he would use to dry the dacron line. 
It was an aparatus that was about 18" long, and about 8-10 inches around, made of wood, with dowles running end to end into solid pieces of wood, on a stand of some sort. I remember it being almost red in color, which would point to mahogany in my mind.
I would turn it slowly while he layed the line on it from the reel, running it through a cloth as it came off the reel.
So he was still using the dacron in the mid 60's. 
But it sounds like mono would have already hit the scene by then by what you are saying.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Penn Surf Master*

In 1961 and newly wed my wife bought me a 12' rod with a Penn #200 (Surf Master), I quickly found out that dacron got more reliable distance than the birds nest prone mono. Many years later I put magnets in it and now can throw mono with hardly any thumbing at all.
Yes I remember washing and drying the dacron to make it last.
Although I have modern gear I still enjoy Penn; 200s, 140 (Squider), 500s, and 180s, all now have magnets.
The one screw take down on all but the 180 insures that after every fishing trip they all get a good wash and lube.
Not only did I keep the wife that gave me my first surf rod I also still use the gear. She does get a little cranky if I don't take her fishing ofter enough.
What a mate!!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

so many cows.
you wont see that anymore.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Dyhard said:


> In 1961 and newly wed my wife bought me a 12' rod with a Penn #200 (Surf Master), I quickly found out that dacron got more reliable distance than the birds nest prone mono. Many years later I put magnets in it and now can throw mono with hardly any thumbing at all.
> Yes I remember washing and drying the dacron to make it last.
> Although I have modern gear I still enjoy Penn; 200s, 140 (Squider), 500s, and 180s, all now have magnets.
> The one screw take down on all but the 180 insures that after every fishing trip they all get a good wash and lube.
> ...


That is a wonderful thing.
(And I'm talkin about the last sentence!)
Good On You!
And your Mate.
Tom


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*1ST Striper*

Caught my 1st striper @ Manesquan in 64. Fished hard until 68 and went RA as a combat medic. Came back to the world in 71 and got out the next year. I gotta tell ya that I caught more stripers from 64-68 than I have the rest of my life-so far. Yeah pretty much fish the same mile or so of beach @ IBSP. 

Oh yeah, the point of contributing to this thread. I still have the 10' bamboo rod that I caught my 1st striper on. It's hanging in my den and hasn't been used in 40 years. My wife and daughter don't understand the importance but I hope you do. Hanging next to it is the rod I caught my 1st drum in the surf. 

Next is a cobia from the beach, too many flounder, weakies, mullet, sharks and trash fish to count-but they ate good.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

About once every spring I'll take along my 10 foot calcutta bamboo rod with tip and 2 guides paired with a 1935 Pfluger Pontiac surfcasting reel to Cape Lookout or Portsmouth Is. for some lightweight drum action. It's a challenge with that outfit!! That reel is spooled with 30 lb. Dacron [close as I can get to 9 thread Cuttyhunk which is no longer avilable that did have to be removed,washed ,dried ] .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice video


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice video. noticed that the lures haven't changed much over the years, that last fish was definitely over estimated.


----------

